# under carpet power for chairs



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

hello 

does any one know of a code compliance under carpet power cable? 

my house is on a slab so its a little more difficult to navigate these things

I found this but i can NOT find where to buy it  

I can't post links google undercarpet power system look for "ampnetconnect."

the power cable is ~3mm thick and about 2.7 inch wide. they have the boxes and the all the transitions too. 

this will only be used to power my reclining chairs

open to options ( that are safe ):hsd:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Your link did not show. After 5 post you can have links and pics (spammer prevention).

As to your question, I am afraid the answer is no. Your best bet would be some sort of extension cord, but I know those are ugly. Conduit as well, but it is bulky. The Amphenol product is probably safe, but seems new enough that some jusidictions might have a problem with it, code wise. That being said, it might be worth a look. Try www.digikey.com or www.mouser.com They carry Tyco/AMP stuff.

I have the same problem in my basement shop. It has outlets around the perimeter and some in the ceiling, but my tools are in the middle of the room. Sadly I just went with extension cords, which are trip hazards and bad, but it beats digging under the slab.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!

Anthony

Welcome to the shack


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually, after digging, I stand corrected.

NEC was changed to allow specific flat cable under carpet, but not in your application (see edit below) 

Learn something new every day!

Edit:
Undercarpet Power Cables uses permitted by the NEC:
Branch Circuits - Permitted both for general purpose and appliance circits, and for individual branch circuits.
Floors - Permitted on level, sound, smooth, continuous floor surfaces made of concrete ceramic or composition flooring, wood and similar materials.

Undercarpet Power Cables uses NOT permitted by the NEC:
FCC Systems are not used:
On rough, uneven floor surfaces
Outdoors or in wet locations (slab on grade can become a wet location if an inadequate vapor barrier exists. Always use Floor Preparation, Part Number: 554123-1, for slab on grade surfaces)
Where subject to corrosive vapors
In any hazardous location
In residential buildings, schools and hospitals

--

I also only found it in 250 foot rolls for around $500, so it's not the cheapest solution either. Sorry, wish I had better news


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Actually, after digging, I stand corrected.
> 
> NEC was changed to allow specific flat cable under carpet, but not in your application (see edit below)
> 
> ...



errr so you can use it on branch circuits but then the "not allowed" part excludes residential buildings ?? 

:coocoo::coocoo:


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

moser has it for $7 a foot........ but i think the code is in the way still (thanks for the link)

I would rather have this then atrip cord between the carpet and a rug...... lol


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I also read that it is only allowed under carpet squares, not continuous sheet, presumably for wear and inspection reasons.

That's a pretty serious fire hazard if a chair or table leg sat on it a while and wore through the insulation. 

But yeah, the whole thing is a bit weird that it is allowed in businesses but not residences (even under the same installation/circumstances).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there any way to build an enclosure behind the seating? I am not familiar with the set-up or dimensions of your room, but I have seen those outlets put in a riser or counter to allow for an outlet for powered seats.


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Is there any way to build an enclosure behind the seating? I am not familiar with the set-up or dimensions of your room, but I have seen those outlets put in a riser or counter to allow for an outlet for powered seats.


room? yes, permission? nope - that idea got shot down fast by my soon to be wife...... I tried i really did. 

there is no other room in house for this stuff or it wouldn't be an issue. 

I'll get a room diagram and some photos tonight but this a general view (each line is 2 foot) ..... are empty space "X" are windows
HALL
..........._________
|_step_|.............|
|.......................X
X.......................X
X.......................X
X.......................|
X................====|
X...............||
|...______...|| <^ the "=" is a step and so is the "||" these lead to the dining room, the living is sunk 1FT
|...|.......|....|
|__|.......|__|
...^....^....^... bookshelf/fireplace/bookshelf

not perfect but its close


----------

